
A business ripe for disruption: The parcel conundrum - ColinWright
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-18709348?pages=all
======
lvangool
Interestingly I was discussing this with some friends last night (trying to
solve the worlds problems on the back of a napkin as always :) One suggestion
was to try and crowdsource deliveries in cities, ie. have depots centralised
around public transport areas. But how to deal with security?

------
dcesarini
<http://www.bufferbox.com/>

~~~
greenyoda
Amazon.com also provides a similar service to their customers: delivery to
lockers that are available at all hours:

[http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/17/amazon-lockers-come-to-
ny...](http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/17/amazon-lockers-come-to-nyc-no-more-
getting-caught-by-ups-in-you)

